
Vuebnb: A Full-Stack Vue.js and Laravel App - anthonygore
https://vuejsdevelopers.com/2017/11/20/vuebnb-full-stack-laravel/?jsdojo_id=hn_vbb
======
andreliem
Looking forward to the book

